# Ayuda con mi monitor, no puedo rotar la imagen



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 13, 2008)

Hola! les agradezco que se den el tiempo para leer mi pregunta

Mi monitor es un Aoc ct720g crt de los convencionales y el problema surgió cuando presione un boton para ingresar al menu OSD (on screen display) con la intensión de bajar el contraste, pero al hacer esto y querer salir seleccione en vez de exit la funcion recall, se me achico la imagen y se inclino como a 15º, esto era normal adi que comenze a ajustar todo pero cuando llege al control de rotación, lo selecciono, y lo hago girar para que se endereze la pantalla , pero el control se queda en 0, todos los otros controles funcionan desde 0 a 100, pero el control de rotacion es el unico que esta en 0.

Estoy estudiando electronica, asi que abri el monitor con mucho cuidado en busca de algun potenciómetro o algo parecido que dijera "rotation" para ajustarlo manualmente, pero no encontre nada, las unicas perillas de ajuste manual que encontre fuero las de screen y focus que estan en una pieza enorme desde la que sale un cable rojo hacia la parte superior deltubo de rayos catódicos.

sin embargo, al abrir el televisor encontre 3 integrados, uno pequeño de como 10pines y dos enormes de como 40 o mas pines, uno de ellos esta conectado a los controles digitales del frente del monitor

Por favor, cualquier ayuda sera agradecida


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2008)

Yo te diria que no busques arreglar dentro del monitor algo de control externo
Si tocaste un control y se descalibro, busca de tocar otro control que lo ajuste.

Intentaste leer el manual del monitor ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 13, 2008)

Prueba entrado a en la bios, asi que arranque el ordenador pulsa Supr

Cuando salga la pantalla azul, prueba de ajustarlo.

No sea que el monitor segun a que resoluciones no te deje tocar nada

Luego apaga el ordenador.


Ojo no debes tocar nada en la bios, solo es para tener una resolucion standart.


----------



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 13, 2008)

ya lo he hecho, he probado todas las resoluciones y todas las frecuencias de actualizacion que soporta y sige igual


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 14, 2008)

No tiene restaurar a valores de fabrica?. Sino le queda otra acomode el yugo.  saludos


----------



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola otra vez, lo que pasa es que pongo restaurar configuracion de fabrica y se restauran todos los ajustes, pero al tratar de ajustar el de rotacion se queda este control en 0, todos los otros ajustes funcionan ok.

Hoy consultando con un experto en la materia tambien me dijo que acomodara el yugo, el problema es que no se como hacerlo, si alguien me explicara, pusiera un link o una guia lo agradecería muchisimo

Gracias por la ayuda que me han dado hasta el momento


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola.
Qué tarjeta de video tiene tu computadora.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 14, 2008)

La tarjeta de video es una geforce fx5500, salida dvi, s-video, d-sub de 15 pines.
El problema no es la tarjeta de video asi que no nos desviemos del tema principal que es el monitor


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 14, 2008)

No te recomiendo que habras el monitor si no tenes experiencia , pero bue...

por lo genera los yugo tienen una sola brida que ajusta al cañon del Monitor, desajuste ese tornillo, seguramente tiene un poquito de pegamento , haga un poquito de fuerza, un poco nomas, ira aflojando y lo podes mover, el tema es que lo tenes que hacer con el monitor encendido para que veas que quede bien


----------



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 14, 2008)

Entiendo,intentare hacerlo, pero lo que me preocupa es que buscando en internet se dice que esta parte del tubo es muy frágil
¿existe el peligro de que el tubo implosione o se rompa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2008)

Te fijaste de no tener algun boton de los controles "trabado" que fuerce a decalibrar la imagen ?

Fijate ANTES DE METER DESTORNILLADOR si alguno de los controles no se queda retenido accionado


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola.
Con el software que viene con la tarjeta de video, se puede hacer girar la pantalla, por ejemplo yo presiono Ctrl+Alt+ tecla flecha, y la pantalla gira. Mira si se puede hacer algo parecido con tu tarjeta.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola comunidad!
Finalmente y luego de largas horas de investigación he solucionado el problema, esto lo hize simplemente girando el yugo y observando la posición de la imagen hasta que cuadrara.
Es un trabajo muy delicado pero esta todo ok.
Respecto al tema de la tarjeta de video no es posible rotar la imagen con la precisión que yo requería, pues las opciones de nvidia solo me permiten girar la pantalla en ángulos de 90º 180º y 360º.

Agradezco enormemente a todos lo que me dieron una respuesta y que hicieron posible esta reparación.
Saludos


----------



## elymaestre (Mar 11, 2011)

buenas saludos a todos, alguno me podria decir cual es la salida horizontal que usa el AOC CT720G, ya que se me a extrabiado e estado estudiando otras salidas horizontales de otros monitores pero no e dado con ella... si alguno me pudiera facilitar el numero se lo agradeceria mucho. de igual modo gracias a todos y que tengan exelente dia...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

Como que se ha extraviado? porque noespecificas mejor el problema, te referis al transistor de salida horizontal? para ello fijate en el cable rojo que va al yugo segui las pista en el impreso va directo al colector del TR de salida horizontal y también a una pata del fli-back


----------



## elymaestre (Mar 12, 2011)

si exactamente necesito la salida horizontal ( transistor de salida) osea el numero, no tengo ningun problema solo necesito el numero  del transistor porque el original se me extrabio.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

ah, ahora se entendio, ok, y no tenes ni plano ni manual de servicio del mismo? como haces para saber si las tensiones y otros parametros estan correctos?


----------



## elymaestre (Mar 12, 2011)

ya e reviasado todo eso y esta perfecto solo me falta montar la salida horizontal para que cumpla en ciclo de oscilacion, pero el detalle es que no encuentro esa salida se me a extraviado y no me acuerdo el numero. y e buscado en internet en diagrama del chassis y no lo encuentro.


----------

